# How Old are you?



## iahi_2005 (Mar 23, 2019)

I am taking my PE exam for the first time; I am 38 years old. I was just curious how old you guys are and is this your first/second/third.......attempt? Let's get a light topic going, I need a break from studying


----------



## ruggercsc (Mar 23, 2019)

I took the FE and passed the first time when I was 23.

I took the PE Exam and passed the first time when I was 50 (I was not the oldest person taking the exam at my exam location).

My $0.02 - Take the exam as soon as you can, keep taking it until you pass, and you are never too old to take the exam.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 24, 2019)

Similar to @ruggercsc I took the FE (called the EIT back then) when I was 23.  I was 44 when I took the PE and passed the first time.  Git ‘er done.


----------



## Saul Good (Mar 24, 2019)

I started studying December 2017.

FE exam attempt 1 (February 2018-fail)

FE exam attempt 2 (April 2018-pass)

PE exam attempt 1 (October 2018-fail)

PE exam attempt 2 (April 2019-????)

I’m 33 and almost 11 years out of college. It’s been a rough year and a half of almost non stop studying with the exception of waiting for results.  I hope it’s over in 2 weeks.  I’m a power engineer by the way.


----------



## Messi (Mar 24, 2019)

Saul Good said:


> I started studying December 2017.
> 
> FE exam attempt 1 (February 2018-fail)
> 
> ...


Wow, thats literally 1.5 years of studying. Hope your pattern continues &amp; you pass !


----------



## a4u2fear (Mar 25, 2019)

I am 33

Graduate 2007

Passed FE 1st try Jan 2018

Failed PE 1st try Apr 2018

Passed PE 2nd try Oct 2018


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 25, 2019)

29

Passed FE in April 2010 as a junior in college &amp; when it was still paper (VT allows (allowed?) you to sit for the exam with 5 semesters of college under your belt).

Been on/off the PE journey since Oct 2015. Have not sat for every exam in this time frame.


----------



## Messi (Mar 25, 2019)

27

Graduated with Master's degree in 2015, cleared FE in 2016

First PE attempt this April


----------



## Phenomenon083 (Mar 25, 2019)

32

Masters in Mechanical Engineering.

PE Mechanical TFS April 2016

Taking Power PE April 2019.


----------



## Messi (Mar 25, 2019)

Phenomenon083 said:


> 32
> 
> Masters in Mechanical Engineering.
> 
> ...


Wow. I can never dare to write PE in any other discipline lol.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Mar 25, 2019)

26

Passed Electrical FE April 2013, first attempt.

Passed Computer Engineering PE October 2018, first attempt.


----------



## Phenomenon083 (Mar 25, 2019)

Messi said:


> Wow. I can never dare to write PE in any other discipline lol.


You can if you want to. I have to say Power PE is whole different ball game compare to Mechanical. But I have learned a lot, hopefully I will pass. Good luck to ya'll.


----------



## roy167 (Mar 25, 2019)

I'm 50. My undergraduate degree was from overseas, applied for FE process some 20 yrs ago, my University did not send the transcripts in time, back then without e-mails etc it was hard to communicate. Got frustrated and abandoned the application process. 20 yrs later, with a new job, decided to give it a shot in May 2018. Application was approved for FE and PE in Aug 2018, Passed FE in 1st attempt in Oct 2018.

Going in for PE for the 1st time in 2 weeks!! 

I have been out of college for over 25 years, for some reason I am not finding hard to get back into swing of things. In fact , I have learnt what I did not learn in 4 year of college by going through this process.


----------



## Sthabik PE (Mar 30, 2019)

I am 32

Passed FE 1st try Jan 2018 ( from JPN)

Failed PE 1st try Oct 2018

PE 2nd try target on Oct 2019


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 2, 2019)

Phenomenon083 said:


> You can if you want to. I have to say Power PE is whole different ball game compare to Mechanical. But I have learned a lot, hopefully I will pass. Good luck to ya'll.


35

Masters in Mechanical Engineering

FE Mechanical Feb 2016

PE Mechanical TFS April 2018

Taking Civil WRE Oct 2019 (was planning on sitting for Power, but now I work for the government and changed discipline)


----------



## Phenomenon083 (Apr 3, 2019)

How’s everyone doing. Couldn’t sleep properly last night. Dreamt all along how to size a OCPD!


----------



## Messi (Apr 3, 2019)

Phenomenon083 said:


> How’s everyone doing. Couldn’t sleep properly last night. Dreamt all along how to size a OCPD!


I started taking valerian root tablets and changing my schedule to wake up early like the Exam day. I dont know if I will fall asleep tomorrow night though.


----------



## Phenomenon083 (Apr 3, 2019)

Messi said:


> I started taking valerian root tablets and changing my schedule to wake up early like the Exam day. I dont know if I will fall asleep tomorrow night though.


Hopefully you’ll get proper sleep. I’m aiming to take little sleep tonight. Not study tomorrow at all, just take it easy travel to the exam site. Hopefully by tomorrow night I won’t have any problem to fall asleep.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 3, 2019)

I took the FE on my 35th birthday.  

I took the PE first time when I was 39, and took and passed the PE on my 40th birthday.


----------



## Mo84 (Apr 3, 2019)

Took the FE when I was 31. Passed first time

Took the PE when I was 34. Passed first time.


----------



## wvengineer (Apr 5, 2019)

I was 38 when I took the PE (Power) last April for the first time and passed.  I wasn't really planning on taking the PE but a co-worker was and the company was paying for everything so I thought what the heck.  I had to overnight my application to my state board to get it there on the last day you could apply.  I graduated in 2006 (BSEE).  I went to college right out of high school and flunked out in the first year.  I then worked construction and completed an apprenticeship program.  After that I went back to school with a slightly different attitude   and did rather well.  I took the FE while in school.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Apr 8, 2019)

52 years old

Graduated in 1988.

Took the  FE in 1997 when I was 31 and passed it the first time.  May have been called the EIT back then.  Can't remember. 

First attempted the PE in 1998 or 1999.  DNP

Took it again the same year.  DNP

Got gun shy.  I did not necessarily need it for my job and convinced myself having the license was overrated. 

Decided once and for all it was now or never.  Shut myself off from my family and the rest of the world for 6 months and took the test again in 2014 when I was 47.  Passed.

Thank God for GA Tech review course, the internet, and this forum.

It can be done.  It's not easy.  But it can be done.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Apr 8, 2019)

roy167 said:


> I have been out of college for over 25 years, for some reason I am not finding hard to get back into swing of things. In fact , I have learnt what I did not learn in 4 year of college by going through this process.


I had a very similar feeling regarding learning things that didn't sink in the first time.


----------



## fyrfytr310 (Apr 8, 2019)

First FE attempt was a completely dry run when I was 28.  0 studying... zip, nada.  Didn’t even thumb through the provided reference.  No surprise that was an unsuccessful attempt.

Successful FE at 32.

First PE attempt at 32.  

Time will tell if there will more more attempts and indexing of the age.


----------



## Engineer7 (Apr 9, 2019)

I took the FE and passed when I was 22.

I took the PE and passed when I was 25.


----------



## chart94 PE (Apr 10, 2019)

Took FE and passed at 22

Took PE Power in October of 2018 passed and I had just turned 24

def recommend taking it right away or as soon as you can! Illinois is a decoupled state


----------



## GPBurdell_91 (Apr 17, 2019)

Graduated from Georgia Tech and took the FE (then known as the EIT in Georgia) in 1991 - Passed

Just took the Power PE Exam in April 2019 - Waiting on results

As others have stated, I highly recommend not waiting till you are 50 to take the PE Exam, as I did.  For years, no position with my employer required it, so completing the exam was discouraged.  The environment changed and PE's are now required at my same employer for some positions.  Take it as soon as you can, because things can change.  

Fingers Crossed!


----------

